# Verschwundene Beiträge im Support-Forum



## ZAM (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Community,

einigen Hilfesuchenden ist sicher schon aufgefallen, dass Ihre Beiträge nicht mehr in der Forenübersicht auftauchen. Das hat einen einfachen Grund: Wir schieben einzelne Beiträge, die sich alle um ein Thema drehen zu einem großen Thread zusammen. Jede Anfrage individuell erneut zu beantworten raubt einfach zuviel Zeit - da viele Antworten bereits gegeben wurden und die Suchfunktion in unserem Forum wohl ignoriert wird. Daher werden wir auch in Zukunft diesen Weg gehen und Beiträge mit gleichem Inhalt ohne erneute Antwort zusammenschieben. Bevor Ihr neue Beiträge eröffnet, benutzt also bitte die Suchfunktion ( http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Search&f=10 ).

Außerdem werden Support-Anfragen zu Addons aus dem Support-Forum in das korrekte Forum verschoben, also "Addons, Interface und Makros". Das buffed-Team gibt keinen Support zu Addons - das Forum ist für Anfragen zu unseren buffed-Portalen und dem BLASC-Client vorgesehen. 

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo Community,

da einige Topics und Erklärungen zu verwirrungen bei Support-Anfragen führen, hier ein kleiner Hinweis:

BLASCrafter ist *nicht *unser Tool, das Ihr Installiert um Charakter-Daten hochzuladen, denn dafür ist unsere Software BLASC2 zuständig. Der BLASCrafter ist das Addon, mit dem Ihr im Spiel anzeigen lasst, welcher Charakter auf Eurem Server welche Dinge herstellen oder verzaubern kann. Weitere Informationen gibts hier: http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/406/blascrafter .

Das Addon ist nur in unserer Software BLASC2 integriert, bzw. wird durch sie zusätzlich installiert. Habt Ihr also Probleme mit der Software, schreibt bitte nicht in Topic und Text "Probleme mit dem BLASCrafter" sondern mit BLASC2, das gestaltet die Bearbeitung von Support-Anfragen etwas schwieriger.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

